# Flash memory Repair



## zasxsd (Apr 7, 2007)

hi everyone this is my first add in this forum.
i was buy sony flash memory sony 8GB.

i was remove flash memory directly from my laptop i was forget to go safe remove. when i want to plugin again this its shown please insert in to drive G: 
when i try to do format its shown There is no disk in drive G: inster a disk, and then try again. Please i need help from everyone how see this please advice me what i do i hope i can use this fash again Thanks for help i hope u will help me out .... [email protected]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You might try going to Disk Management and formatting it there.


----------



## zasxsd (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for your advice but i tryed all the way but i cannot format it its show mamory size 0MB thanks for replay i chek every day maybe i can fix this. any advice for me please tell me thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try in Disk Management, not My Computer? How about trying it on another system?


----------



## zasxsd (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for your help i realy Appreciat thanks, i find the solution now i can used my flash memory chek this .i was tried to attach file but here i can upload only 200KB but this file is 500KB so i will attaching one link download file if your flash memory is not working flow those stap ok thanks. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KXLGQJSR 
BEST OF LUCK :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What is it you're attaching?


----------



## ibrahimfa (Feb 18, 2008)

hi !
not working

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KXLGQJSR


----------

